

The tears of the unglamourous non-coding geek  - satyamdorville
http://satyamdorville.tumblr.com/post/12850724103/the-tears-of-the-unglamourous-non-coding-geek

======
angersock
The thing here that doesn't make sense to me is the whole notion of "I can't
program."

Can you write directions? Can you communicate? Can you break a problem down
into smaller problems? That's all coding is! There's no magic to it at all!

Engineering, systems design, sure, okay, that may be harder. But "coding" is
something anyone should be able to do with enough practice.

~~~
satyamdorville
Sure ! Coding without good engineering and system design skills is learnable
and reachable. But i can't see them not together in the context : build and
launch a new web product.

Also there are 2 factors that make a good coder : -Commitment to the practice
-Ease to understand & do complex stuffs fast.

The lack of the second factor have a big negative impact on the first. Those
who can play on both are way more capable than those who only have commitment.

But the conclusion of the post is all about that : you have AT LEAST to commit
to the practice to work in that industry. I know basic things for example :
HTML/CSS, basic PHP, even have done some RoR tutos... but that doesn't help me
build all that things that i have in my mind.

